# Tại sao nên chọn dùng dầu gội thảo dược?



## hong nhung (9/4/18)

*1. Phù hợp với mọi loại tóc*

*

*​
Thảo dược có nguồn gốc từ tự nhiên, đã “làm bạn” với con người từ thời xa xưa. Ngày nay thảo dược còn được loại bỏ các loại tạp chất và ứng dụng công nghệ cao để phát huy tối đa công dụng của mình trong sản phẩm dầu gội đầu.

Có thành phần chính từ thiên nhiên và rất lành tính nên dầu gội thảo dược phù hợp cho mọi loại tóc, đặc biệt là những mái tóc hư tổn, hay những bạn có da đầu nhạy cảm.

*2. An toàn cho người sử dụng*



​
Dầu gội thảo dược có nguồn gốc thiên nhiên nên an toàn hơn cho người sử dụng và cũng thân thiện với môi trường hơn so với dầu gội đầu từ hóa chất.

Dầu gội thảo dược với chiết xuất bồ kết, nhân sâm, tinh dầu bưởi… đem lại hiệu quả sử dụng cao, thành phần lành tính và dịu nhẹ không gây kích ứng da, nhất là đối với những làn da nhạy cảm. Ngay cả mùi hương của dầu gội đầu thảo dược cũng tự nhiên hơn hẳn và giúp bạn thư giãn sau một ngày làm việc mệt mỏi.

*3. Phục hồi tóc hư tổn*

*

*​
Mái tóc hư tổn thường chịu tác động của nhiệt, hóa chất và bụi bẩn từ môi trường suốt một thời gian dài, khiến tóc khô xơ, rối, chẻ ngọn, gãy rụng, thậm chí nổi mụn xung quanh chân tóc.

Dầu gội thảo dược với những loại thuốc quý từ thiên nhiên có thể “chữa trị” những hư tổn của mái tóc, tùy thuộc vào tình trạng tóc của người sử dụng.

- Các loại *dầu nền* như jojoba, dầu quả bơ, dầu hạnh nhân, dầu ô liu… cung cấp độ ẩm, giúp tóc chắc khỏe.

*- Bồ kết* giúp tóc đen mượt, sáng bóng và làm sạch da đầu hiệu quả.

*- Tinh dầu bưởi* giúp tóc mọc dày và mau dài hơn, tăng sức đề kháng, chống ôxy hóa cho mái tóc và da đầu.

*- Đậu nành* chứa nhiều Protein và Keratin giúp tóc chắc khỏe và giảm gãy rụng.

*- Hoa cúc, bạc hà, rau má…* có tác dụng làm sạch da đầu, giảm mụn trên da đầu và giúp tóc mềm mượt hơn.

*4. Có khả năng trị gàu tận gốc*

*

*​
Nhiều người lầm tưởng rằng dầu gội đầu hóa chất có thể làm sạch gàu tốt hơn dầu gội đầu thảo dược, vì nó đem lại hiệu quả tức thì và nhanh chóng. Nhưng thực chất, dầu gội đầu hóa chất chỉ đang tẩy tế bào chết tạm thời cho da đầu, có khả năng làm khô da đầu và không đem lại hiệu quả dài lâu.

Dầu gội thảo dược có khả năng cung cấp dưỡng chất cho mái tóc, tăng cường sức đề kháng cho da đầu và làm sạch da đầu hiệu quả nên có công dụng trị gàu tận gốc.

Bên cạnh đó, các thành phần thảo dược cũng cung cấp độ ẩm cho mái tóc và da đầu, không làm mất đi lượng dầu tự nhiên trên da đầu, không gây khô da đầu nên sẽ ngăn chặn việc gàu xuất hiện trở lại.

_Nguồn: Bachhoaxanh_​


----------



## thuhoai (9/4/18)




----------



## Bảo Bình (25/6/21)

Có thành phần chính từ thiên nhiên và rất lành tính nên dầu gội thảo dược phù hợp cho mọi loại tóc, đặc biệt là những mái tóc hư tổn, hay những bạn có da đầu nhạy cảm.


----------

